# Probleme mit Quelltext Formatierung in verschiedenen Editoren



## julchen (1. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab das Problem, wenn ich HTML Seiten im Quelltext in verschiedenen Editoren öffne, dass die Formatierung nicht gespeichert wird, bzw. aussieht wie "Kraut und Rüben".

Ich öffne z. B. in Dreamweaver ein HTML Dokument und Formatiere den Code so, dass z. B.  das öffnende und schliessende Tags untereinander steht und mit einem Tab eingerückt sind oder das der Zeilenabstand normal ist. Öffne ich die Datei dann in einem anderen Editor sind alle Einrückungen weg und er macht mir z. B. einen doppelten Zeilenabstand zwischen den einzelnen Codezeilen.

Wie kann ich das vermeiden, bzw. kann ich den Code mit einem Tool wieder irgendwie übersichtlich formatieren?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Februar 2012)

Hi,

verwende nur einen Editor für deine Seiten, zum Beispiel Notepad++. Ich denk mal der Dreamweaver kocht da wieder sein eigenes Süppchen und macht die Formatierungen bei jeder Änderung / bei jedem Öffnen automatisch. Dadurch siehts dann halt immer anders aus.

Zum Formatieren von reinem HTML / XML-Code kann ich dir tidy empfehlen.

Gruß,
BK


----------



## Parantatatam (1. Februar 2012)

Ich schließ mich da Bratkartoffel an: leg' dir am besten einen ganz einfachen Editor an, der nicht viel können muss (Syntax-Highlighting, vll. noch automatisches Erstellen von schließenden Tags, am besten noch Anzeigen von nicht sichtbaren Zeichen (Tabs, Spaces, Zeilenumbrüchen)) und ignoriere das Dreamweaver-Monster. Dreamweaver ist eher ein WYSIWYG-Editor als ein Editor für seriöses Gestalten von Webseiten.


----------



## julchen (1. Februar 2012)

Ja, aber Dreamweaver hat den Vorteil, dass ich ein Template anlegen kann und sobald sich was ändert, verändert er mir den Code in allen Dateien, welche das Template als Vorlage haben. Das kann ich mit den normalen Editoren ja nicht machen oder?


----------



## Crunchip (1. Februar 2012)

Ich würde dir auch von Dreamweaver abraten. Nutze ihn zwar selbst noch hin und wieder aber bin auch nicht damit zu frieden. Empfehlen kann ich dir Phase5. Finde ich persönlich ist ein sehr guter Editor und bringt alles mit was man brauch


----------

